# My chessy needs help



## nipper (Mar 30, 2004)

My AKC registered chessy is 15 months old, her siblings are all doing well with retreiving but Her retreiving is somewhat to none exsistant and sluggish. I have tried many things but she looses interest just after several retreives. I thought it was a land thing but the water is just as bad. I have tried feathers and live birds but nothing. I have stuck alot of $$$$ into her I thought this was the ultimate waterfowl dog. I have tried to stay upbeat and positive but I have to admit i am loosing faith. She will retrieve a tennis ball sometimes but wants nothing to do with a bumper or a Bird. Any suggestions? I would be greatful Thanks --Nipper


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

All I can say is WOW I've got a ten month old Chessie that doesn't stop. What do you do with your dog? I don't know. sounds weird I wouldn't know where to begin but your asking the right guys! There is, as you know, alot of people here that know there stuff. I wish I had an answer for you but hang in there you'll get it. Gotta love the CHESSIES


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

At this age, if the dog isn't fired up for birds, retrieving, or water, just cut your losses and get rid of her; you'll save yourself a lot of frustration in the long run. A retriever should love to retrieve...anything. It's their life. A good one is always carrying something in it's mouth and would darn near like to retrieve tennis balls as much as birds. Sounds like your dog just doesn't have it from what you've written.


----------



## nipper (Mar 30, 2004)

Does anyone know of a trainer who could do an evaluation on her before I do something else? I will keep her as a pet my kids are in love with her but i may get another one if she isn't going to work for hunting-


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

You just got an evaluation from a knowlegeable good pro trainer.

Find another dog


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Having a pro take a look at her is probably a good idea. Just be upfront with the history. Some dogs just don't have it. You may have to make her into a pet and start over. 
Here is a link to the club in Fargo. They may be able to point you to a pro within an hour or two of you.

http://www.ndrc.org/


----------



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

What did your breeder have to say about this. I have chessies and breed on occassion and if some one had a pup that didn't like birds and wouldn't retrieve he'd be getting a new pup, if I trusted the owner didn't wreck him. Have you personally seen the littermates, or are you taking the breeders word? May be you did but make sure you research the breeder on your next one. It could be a fluke thing but doubt it and its NOT a chessie thing, a well bred chessie should be a retrieving machine, be sure to have your female spayed as soon as possible.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Sounds like you have a nice pet, even some of the best breedings can produce duds, not likely but it does happen, I guess I would get her out hunting as much as possible this fall, upland and waterfowl and hope something clicks, if not spend the winter looking for your next pup, good luck...


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey, my father-in-law has a chesse that is very very gunshy. Took him 45 min. to find her in the slough after some guys started shooting pheasants, she was so scared, only about a year old. Can't stand loud noises either, 4th of July was a mess for her.

So my question is this, do they grow out of this???? or will he have this kind of dog the rest of his life, he thinks she's just young, but she is scared as hell. any info??? thanks

Tator


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

In all likelly hood, it was the 4th of July that created this problem. Too bad. No, she won't grow out of it and unless you send her to a pro, and maybe even then, she's done as a gundog. Get someone that knows dogs to evaluate her.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

thanks for the the response, I'll let him know, anybody else with some helpful iinfo????


----------



## Kevink (Oct 25, 2005)

I wouldn't give up on her. She just needs something to spark the interest. Try a wing on a string that you pull around the yard, have her chase it, fire her up, hoop and holler good girl and get her as excited as you can. If she goes after it and grabs it...great. Stop for the day and put it away and do it again the next day. Dont push her. I "overdid" it with retrieving at first with my pup. I would keep throwning a dummy or wing after he lost interest...thats not good. Dont let them lose interest. Stop before they lose interest. I have a chessie and at 15 months he was way behind a lab at 15 months. They are slow developing dogs but once they get it, they have it. Never let anyone tell you they are dumb and hard headed. They simply have their own agenda. They are not labs and are not as eager to please as a golden or lab. I suppose there is a chance you have a dog that will never get better but i would doubt it. At this point I would recommend a force fetch training. Do some research on the internet and i would go with the ear pinch method. It worked for me. Some dogs get it in one or two sessions, but some may take months...my chessie fought it for about 6 weeks and each time we did it, i think my neighbors thought i was cutting his legs off but he was just reluctant to give in. My chessie now will fetch anything on command, even if i drop my leatherman pliers in the field and i say fetch, he'll pick them up and hold them for me. I'm no trainer, just a guy who grew up with a chessy and now owns one. He's not perfect, but no dog is. I wouldn't give up on yours yet. PM me if you want, we can swap notes.


----------



## jonesy (Aug 3, 2006)

Man there are several ways tpo present things for all situations, with the dogs......and never any gaur. to anything....... Just because she is not showing a desire, doesnt mean its not there. Probably how it was presented....there is never a time set to any sort of training, or association, so instead of tossing the towel, .....what has she done around birds in the field?? or possibly pen raised quail?? Or has that door been opened yet?? Just like the gunshy chessy, nothing was done before the start of the season, both can very possibly be fixed.......the gunshy would possibly be harder, because its hard telling when the dog got to get put up, and not shot around again......alot of people think it will get better. If ya wait to long, you create major booger..meaning dog will later assoc. the gun and bird together, and starts blinking birds...so then ya gotta fix one before the other......and pay attention, to all reactions, as things start to get better. I would be more then happy to help both of ya, its my living. Ya just gotta get the dogs to me.Dogs come heer via delta out of Lexington Ky. Will provide numbers and references. Hope to be of service. Pm me and I will provide a # and we can talk over the phone. Ok?? Thanks Jonesy

Dave Jones
Jonesy's Gun Dogs
Berea, Ky
I train and or fix all breed bird dogs, and retrievers.

A few here can vouch for my training skills, due to the posts read, and replied to. Cya Jonesy


----------



## jonesy (Aug 3, 2006)

Kevin, ear pinch is good, myself I prefer the toe pull. I dont feel the need for festered ears, and sometimes later head shyness.


----------

